# My new online site.



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

Starting to sell online again. I've been listing rocks, books, collectibles etc..Will see how it goes. 
http://backroadcollectibles.weebly.com/


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice site.
Do you have a plan for getting traffic?
It would seem to me that the keywords you are going for would be fairly inexpensive to purchase. If you do not know what I am talking about feel free to ask me.
Good luck.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Your site is clean and crisp and easy to navigate. Might I ask if you used a program...which one to make your site up. Thanks , sisterpine also who is hosting your site? sis


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Cool sight. Let us know how it goes.


----------

